# RPM Stays up when Driving. Come down slowly



## 87z31 (Jun 30, 2009)

ok so this is the problem. I have an 87 2+2 NA/T and for a while i have noticed that everytime i drive, when the rpms reach above 2500 and beyond, I step on the clutch to shift gears and as i do, the rpms either stay at where they are or even raise higher. I am puzzled as to why it would do this. Off the topic(well sort of), when i turn on the headlights or engage the rear defrost, the rpms shoot up to 1500 and wont come back down at neutral. is this a vacuum issue or can this be related to the first problem? any help is greatly apreciated


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

I would first suspect a sticking throttle cable.


----------



## 87z31 (Jun 30, 2009)

Ok I checked the throttle cable and that wasn't it. What else can it be. I know my tranny is in need of rebuilt but I don't think that can cause the problem can it? The third gear started grinding when engaging but it the rev does it in all gears much more when u go pass 3000 rpms


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

I hate it when people are too lazy to spell out the word "YOU".


----------



## 87z31 (Jun 30, 2009)

what was that all about


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Check your TPS and idle air parts. Your TPS may be sticking at a higher rpm, making the ECU believe your car is idling at 1500 rpms or so naturally. Also, gummed up idle air parts cause all sorts of idling issues from stalling to high idle. Both are fairly simple fixes.


----------



## 87z31 (Jun 30, 2009)

Ok I will check the tps and the idle valves. Should the tps be screwed on tight or it doesn't matter? What kind of cleaner should I use for the valves brake cleaner? One last question what can be causing turning on the lights and or the rear defrost to kick up the rpms to 1500.? Thanks for your help


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

The TPS screws should be tight unless being adjusted. As for the cleaner, brake parts and a Q-tip should be fine for the idle air parts. It is not uncommon for your engine to idle up when headlamps / brakelamps and other electrical loads are applied. The engine idles up to increase spin on the alternator to crank out the power needed to run the systems, especially on older cars.


----------

